# What's that accessory in the picture?



## Inspiron41 (Apr 12, 2013)

saw this article in the nytimes about Anthony Bourdain and saw this picture of him and his videographer. Anyone have an idea what that black box that's pressing against the guy's forehead? it looks painful to be him...


----------



## Artifex (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm not sure, but I think the military guy just threw it on his head!


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 12, 2013)

My guess: An external monitor with a "tube like extension" to increase the contrast. The boat is too narrow to use the external monitor so the videographer has choosen the camera TFT for framing ... perhaps it's painful for him to find a way to view the camera TFT with the external monitor attached and the baseball cap.


----------



## charlesqian (Apr 12, 2013)

Inspiron41 said:


> saw this article in the nytimes about Anthony Bourdain and saw this picture of him and his videographer. Anyone have an idea what that black box that's pressing against the guy's forehead? it looks painful to be him...



It's a sunhood for an external monitor, looks like a SmallHD monitor.


----------



## iMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

And what lens and camera is being used?


----------



## ksuweh (Apr 12, 2013)

iMagic said:


> And what lens and camera is being used?



Looks like an EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II USM to me mounted to a 5DM3.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847545-REG/Canon_5260A002_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html


----------



## Inspiron41 (Apr 12, 2013)

charlesqian said:


> Inspiron41 said:
> 
> 
> > saw this article in the nytimes about Anthony Bourdain and saw this picture of him and his videographer. Anyone have an idea what that black box that's pressing against the guy's forehead? it looks painful to be him...
> ...



It's quiet possible it's a smallHD monitor, but you gotta be a mad man using that. That video would be shaky and jittery.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like some sort of Loupe for shooting in bright conditions, it eliminates glare and whatnot.


----------



## jimjamesjimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

funny how you never see foreigners riding public transport through the english countryside with a camera rig, documenting there adventures.

i watched an adventure type programme the other day, they were interviewing a carwash man from peru, they went into his life story, how long hed worked in his derelict littel carwash etc, i found it hilarious, would someone do the same in th e usa or uk? rather than travelling round the world to take photos, maybe i should just go down the local shops and take pictures of them instead.


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 15, 2013)

Ikan or Hoodman maybe?


----------



## Ewinter (Apr 15, 2013)

displeasure


----------

